# 100's Of Antique Bottles Going Up For Sale - Need Help With Values And Identification



## greenhorn (Sep 25, 2018)

I have recently acquired a fairly large collection of antique bottles that includes many different types, shapes, colors, sizes, etc.  Although I do appreciate these beautiful bottles, I already have my hands full with my antique beer can / breweriana collection, which is my passion.  

I am trying to establish values for each of these bottles but it seems as though that can be somewhat challenging due to limited information on many of them.  It is likely that I will be selling the vast majority of the bottles since I don't have room to display hundreds of bottles, especially since I am also already displaying some of my beer can / Breweriana collection.  

So I am asking for two things in this post.  #1) Is there any way I can get some help identifying my antique bottles and establishing their true values . #2) Is there anyone interested in seeing the bottles as I unbox them and start taking pictures of them with the potential interest of wanting to purchase one, two, or more of them?

*I am also very interested in the history of the bottles because as I am sure everyone here would agree, that is half the fun of owning them!  (I know that is the case with my beer cans / breweriana collection)

*I have started the process of selling a handful of the bottles from a new ebay store that my fiance recently opened and I would like to post a link to that store if it's allowed.  (I won't until I know that it's allowed)  I attached 4 or 5 pictures showing a few of the bottles however these came from just one box.  There are many different types of bottles in my other boxes.

Please contact me if you have any interest in these bottles or if you would like to offer your wealth of experience and knowledge to a greenhorn.*

Thanks!

*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like you've got some great stuff there!  I'd be interested in seeing a full shot of the Coke bottle.  Value can be a tricky thing with bottles because it's all about what someone will pay for something, and that changes a lot from sale to sale - there isn't really a "true value" per se.  In terms of identification, these are soda and beer bottles.  The first is called a squat, the second I'm not totally sure what it is honestly.  It looks like a Hutchinson at first glance but also doesn't look quite right.  The third is called a Straight Side Coke bottle.  It likely has a city name on it somewhere which will determine its rarity.  Looks like an early one.  The fourth I can't say what it is without a full picture.  Identification beyond that is just a matter of what it says on it.
You should be fine to post your Ebay links, the best place to post then is the "Buy, Sell, and Swap" forum for just that purpose.


----------



## greenhorn (Nov 13, 2018)

if anyone is interested, here is our ebay store with some of our bottles.  we still have many to go through

www.ebay.com/sch/952bananaface


----------



## greenhorn (Nov 16, 2018)

*PLEASE DISREGARD THE LINK ENDING IN "952bananaface" - It doesn't work for some reason

Please use this link:* *https://ebay.to/2K49x5J*


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2018)

Another Link.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/952bananaf...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------

